# My precious 2013...



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Although i am a little bit exaggerating and my performances were bits n' pieces. But i think 2013 year was very much lucky for me. Like everything happened so fast and i struck the correct chord. So i feel 2013 was very lucky for me. And as if this moments would slip out of my hands and would never return again.
Anyway happy new year 2014.


----------

